

Ask HN: Will Apple sub fees apply to in app payments? - Mankhool

I'm working on an app that will allow users to charge fees for the services they provide to each other. Is Apple likely to want a cut of this type of transaction also? I'm assuming that it will.
======
schraeds
Apple already charges 30% on in-app purchases

